# Zipp BB lockring



## Chrisz (20 Dec 2008)

Bought a Zipp Ti bottom bracket from ebay recently and it just arrived - with no lock ring!!

Does anyone have a BB lock ring (68mm English) preferably in black that I can buy off them please??

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Chrisz (20 Dec 2008)

Belay that!

Been informed by my LBS that it's not required


----------

